# MSI redistributable package for VB 2010?



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I've made an application using Visual Studio 2010 (in Visual Basic). I want to distribute this program across my domain, but of course, the (Windows XP) clients will need to have the .NET framework installed. Anybody know where I can find a 32-bit MSI installer for .NET framework 4? I can use group policy to easily deploy it, if so.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you heard of Bing or Google?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...bd-25c1-4fc0-919f-b21f31ab88b7&displaylang=en


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

But that's in EXE format.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry if I misunderstood the problem.

I suspect that since that exe contains both the 32 and 64-bit versions, that the msi's may be inside.

Try extracting the exe, either with your own extractor, or Uniextract if you don't have any other. 7-zip may do it.


----------

